# Focaccia Bread w/Olive Oil



## redheelerdog (Oct 8, 2016)

Here's some pics of a Focaccia Bread I made today with some fancy olive oil, seasoned with fresh rosemary, thyme and fennel.













Focaccia Bread 10-08.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 8, 2016


















Focaccia Bread 10-08_02.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 8, 2016


















Focaccia Bread 10-08_01.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 8, 2016






5 Star Recipe Located Here:














Focaccia Bread.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 8, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks great. Do you have a recipe to share?


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## tropics (Oct 9, 2016)

John that looks pretty good from here,starting to get cool enough to bake some bread.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks excellent John!

Focaccia is a big hit around here!

Yours looks delicious!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tasty loaf of focaccia!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks tasty John, gonna have to try that !   Thumbs Up


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 9, 2016)

Would love to be able to even just smell it. Think I will go to the store and pickup a lousy store bakery variety. Even that is better than most others.


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice loaf! What seasonings do yo have in the dipping oil?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 9, 2016)

Tasty bread. Great men think alike....I made a focaccia today too to take to a dinner gathering. Will make another one for the (Canadian) Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> Nice loaf! What seasonings do yo have in the dipping oil?


The dipping oil has fresh rosemary, thyme and fennel, one with red pepper flakes, one without.

The wife likes it without seasoning, I always go heavy on seasonings. My theory is if a little is good, more will be better... not always the best strategy I have learned, and continue to learn


----------



## aggie94 (Oct 11, 2016)

Love the bread! My dad always said the same thing, If a little is good, a lot must be better!  But you're right sometime it doesn't work out that way!


----------



## mirenova137 (Oct 25, 2016)

yammy. olive ovil will make the read very healthy


----------

